# Craigslist find



## maytay20 (May 15, 2008)

Someone posted this on craigslist.  I don't Collect but I thought someone here might be interested.  Seems like it could be a great deal.  
http://flint.craigslist.org/for/680082443.html


----------



## McQueen278 (May 18, 2008)

Oh man, I might pick this up!


----------

